# honda hs928 2014 light switch



## Philippe Morissette (Nov 14, 2018)

hello 

I bought the "old" snowblower at my father hss928 2014 and i need information for switch the oem light for 7 inch 36w led light.

i just need the light comes ON while the engin is running ! 

what I would like to know

if know plug and play or i need bridge rectifier or capacitor ....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Some confusion here, because you ask about an HS928, but the 1st picture is of an early HSS928 Canada model, I think. The answer is different, depending on which one it is. What is the 2nd picture of the LED bar from? Someone else's blower?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Philippe Morissette (Nov 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Some confusion here, because you ask about an HS928, but the 1st picture is of an early HSS928 Canada model, I think. The answer is different, depending on which one it is. What is the 2nd picture of the LED bar from? Someone else's blower?


yes i have hss928 canadian ! the picture is just to show the light I have and the one I want


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Now that I've looked at them a bit more, those look like clips from Paul & Kathy Short's Honda HSS928TCD videos (Bay Roberts, Newfoundland). 

If I remember correctly, he just plugged the new LED bar directly into the A/C connector coming off the Lamp Coil. Sometimes that can lead to flickering if you don't wire in a bridge rectifier. 

I think another option for you would be to use the PAR36 LED bulb, which works with D/C or A/C: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...624-hs724-hs828-hs928-hs1132.html#post1229266


----------

